
Ask HN: How to get a list of all registered domains - tesrx
Currently I am downloading and parsing the .com TLD zone file and extracting all mapped NS records. However, this doesn&#x27;t cover cases where a NS record isn&#x27;t present.<p>What is the most reliable&#x2F;accurate way of determining all registered domain names (.com TLD only for now).
======
tn890
Consider the rapid7 FDNS data[1].

1:
[https://opendata.rapid7.com/sonar.fdns_v2/](https://opendata.rapid7.com/sonar.fdns_v2/)

